# anon realm googles etc



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

i planned on getting the Anon Realm Hydro goggles with the buffet/rose mirror lens...wanted to know if anyone tried this set out...other than that i was looking at the oakley wisdoms and maybe the smith phenom...any input of the three would be great preferably the anons though!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

scratch very easy


----------

